# WHOLESALE DEALS: OEM and Maintenance Parts, VR6/G60 Clutches, Timing Belts!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

***SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC***









*ATTENTION TDI OWNERS:* Quit paying high prices for your OEM, maintenance, and replacement parts. Whether it be clutch kit, flywheels, timing belt kits, drivetrain components, brakes, cooling parts, A/C or heating, lighting, engine mechanical, filters, wheel bearings, or bushings - MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) will get you your TDI parts to your door at wholesale-prices-to-the-public. We offer parts directly from the OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturers) suppliers like SACHS, Bosch, Luk, Hella, Conti-Tech, Ruville, Behr, Beru, NGK, Victor-Reinz, Valeo, and more! We also carry quality aftermarket OE-spec parts from Meyle and Febi-Bilstein, both German based manufacturers. We fully encourage you to scour the web for the best deals on the parts you want and let us know what you find. Are we not beating the competitor? Let us know what you find and we'll do our best to meet it or beat (if we don't already). Local San Antonio-Austin (South or Central Texas) customers can also walk in to our store front and save on shipping on some products.
Below are some of the specials we're running right now. Be sure to stayed tuned to our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com or bookmark this thread, as we're always adding new products and putting items on sale for even better savings. As the dollar and euro continue to fluctuate, pricing can often change depending on supply and manufacturing pricing. Be sure to check our site for the most current pricing, as our site will be updated more accurately than our forum threads. Now, on to the savings below:
OEM Air Filter: $9.95!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=494
OEM (Ruville) Lifters, Set of 8 - $99.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3833
German (Meyle) Heater Core: $49.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3369
Water Pump with Metal Impeller: $54.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2717
OEM (Bosch) Mass Air Meter, ALH Engine: $84.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1739
OEM (Bosch) Mass Air Meter, BEW Engine: $149.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2739
.....plus much, much more at discounts of up to 80% off dealer list at http://www.mjmautohaus.com 




_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 11:59 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## Rusty2029 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
*** Add *$200* to any kit for the SACHS Power clutch.***



What does this do?


----------



## superfastsilver (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

what's the stock weight for the flywheel?


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (Rusty2029)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty2029* »_What does this do?

it's the "stage II" clutch. It holds more torque.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

*MJM STILL HAS THE BEST PRICES ON SACHS OEM VR6 CLUTCHES: $149.95 - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO*





_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:09 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

What about Canadian orders...
Are they accepted....Still free shipping...


----------



## mini-mo (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

How much to ship to nova Scotia(Canada)


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (mini-mo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mini-mo* »_How much to ship to nova Scotia(Canada)
















It has already been answered...
$ 10.00 more for Canada...


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

sent im


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

could you please give me the part numbers for the G60 flywheel, and the sachs VR6 clutch kit.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

*~ OEM AIR FILTER FOR ALL MK4 GOLF/JETTA MODELS - $9.95 - CLICK PIC BELOW FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY ~*



_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:11 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCOTT K (Aug 9, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this to top. Thanks for the sway bar and clutch every thing work great.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty2029* »_What does this do?

The SACHS Power Clutches (also referred to as a "Stage II" version of the SACHS VR6 Clutch) are rated at an approximate 350 ft/lbs of TQ as opposed to 290-300 ft/lbs of TQ of the standard VR6 kits.

_Quote, originally posted by *SiLvErTDiR2001* »_could you please give me the part numbers for the G60 flywheel, and the sachs VR6 clutch kit.

Both are listed on our site at http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *SCOTT K* »_Just wanted to bump this to top. Thanks for the sway bar and clutch every thing work great.

Glad we could take care of you. Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:09 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (superfastsilver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superfastsilver* »_what's the stock weight for the flywheel?

I weighed a G60 flywheel in at 26 pounds


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Still selling these kits? With free shipping?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

* ~ OEM (LUK) DUAL-MASS FLYWHEEL FOR MK5 JETTA TDI - $349.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO ~ *



_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:19 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

What is your price for an ACT clutch? Sachs will never go in any of my cars.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (NwRocco)*

*~ ~ OEM (RUVILLE) LIFTERS, SET OF 8 - $59.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY ~ ~ *



_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:33 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## pair o' dubs (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Still valid in December? - prices and free shipping?
I might be getting a new clutch for Xmas... (sortuvabummer, but hey - gotta get it somtime).
michael.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (pair o' dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shikaroka* »_Still selling these kits? With free shipping?

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *NwRocco* »_What is your price for an ACT clutch? Sachs will never go in any of my cars. 

IM sent with a few questions.

_Quote, originally posted by *pair o’ dubs* »_Still valid in December? - prices and free shipping?
I might be getting a new clutch for Xmas... (sortuvabummer, but hey - gotta get it somtime).
michael.


Yes.


_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:13 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## gedster314 (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Can you post or PM me your price for a Spec 1 setup for a 2003 TDI.
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (gedster314)*

*FRONT AND OEM BUMP STOP SETS - $39.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PICTURE FOR INFO OR TO BUY*





_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:40 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## jwlionking (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks MJM for shipping on such short notice to my mechanic!! Works great...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (jwlionking)*

*~ CAM POSITION SENSOR FOR MK3 AND PASSAT TDI - $54.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PICTURE FOR INFO ~*





_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:46 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## BlownVDub (Apr 22, 2001)

how does the powerclutch feel compared to the regular one. I only plan on chip, maybe a little bigger turbo, exhaust. would the power clutch be excessive? would it last significantly longer than the regular at around 200-250 lbs/ft.?
Also do the TDI rev better/accelerate better with the light flywheels? I was under the impression there was so much torque from low rpm it did not matter.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (BlownVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gedster314* »_Can you post or PM me your price for a Spec 1 setup for a 2003 TDI.
Thanks

There are a few different options you have here.
IM sent.

_Quote, originally posted by *jwlionking* »_Thanks MJM for shipping on such short notice to my mechanic!! Works great...

Merry Christmas to you and your mechanic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *BlownVDub* »_how does the powerclutch feel compared to the regular one. I only plan on chip, maybe a little bigger turbo, exhaust. would the power clutch be excessive? would it last significantly longer than the regular at around 200-250 lbs/ft.?
Also do the TDI rev better/accelerate better with the light flywheels? I was under the impression there was so much torque from low rpm it did not matter.

The Power Clutch feels no different at all. With your mods, the standard VR6 kit would be _more_ than enough. The Power Clutch would not only be overkill, but a waste of money for you.



_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:42 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (BlownVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownVDub* »_Also do the TDI rev better/accelerate better with the light flywheels? I was under the impression there was so much torque from low rpm it did not matter.

I have a light-weight flywheel and my opinion is that the car accelerates faster. The tach needle is more responsive to throttle, when you drop to neutral the RPM's don't float slowly down to idle... that start to drop as soon as you are in neutral.
The car is basically just as easy to drive but with a more responsive throttle.


----------



## jwlionking (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

I have noticed the same thing. It is actually VERY responsive. I have to be careful with redline now. 


_Modified by jwlionking at 11:52 AM 12-30-2005_


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

For those with lightened flywheels ... How's the vibration level in the car affected, particularly at idle?


----------



## jwlionking (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

Everything appears stock except for the chatter...


----------



## JHAFNER (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

I now have the 14 pound flywheel with the Sachs disc and pressure plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is no chatter. Very slight vibration at idle. And I mean slight. The engagement and disengagement is just like with the dual mass. The car revs much quicker.
I feel that there is no downside to running this set-up only positives here. Thank you Kelly from MJM..


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

what part numbers have those vr6 parts?


----------



## joshwd40 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Is there a normal chatter from the clutch? Mine is quite more noticeable as the car warms up. Jetta tdi 2004 vr6 with 14lb eurotech flywheel?


----------



## jwlionking (Sep 28, 2003)

yes, mine clatters at idle in neutral with clutch out. It is VERY noticable when pulling into McDonalds drive through where sound reflects back..


----------



## Manic_VR (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

ttt


----------



## JHAFNER (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Bump for a sweet deal on a great kit. I have had this 14 pound FW with VR disc now for 5,000 kms and am very happy with it. I have begun starting off in second gear for a better launch. The clutch holds the torque without problems.


----------



## corradoslc7 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

What is the difference between the G60 flywheel and the stock Tdi flywheel, in terms of weight.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (corradoslc7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshwd40* »_Is there a normal chatter from the clutch? Mine is quite more noticeable as the car warms up. Jetta tdi 2004 vr6 with 14lb eurotech flywheel? 

Whenever going from a dual-mass flywheel to a single-mass, you run the risk of chatter. It's evident on some cars more than others. 
You'll have _less_ chatter with a stock weight (22 pound) flywheel over the lighter on.

_Quote, originally posted by *corradoslc7* »_What is the difference between the G60 flywheel and the stock Tdi flywheel, in terms of weight. 

8-9 pounds (give or take).


_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:48 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## starrd (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Bump for a great company. Got my kit the other day - arrived exactly as expected. Great service! Thanks


----------



## hwong (May 17, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

Is this special still on the TABLE

tHANKS


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (M.J.M.)*

bump


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (MJM Autohaus)*

stu's diesel http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mjm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote »_
* Or source your own used flywheel and buy the clutch kit for $149.95!


I have a 1998 Jetta TDI (Mk3) with 235,000 miles on the original clutch/flywheel. I'm trying to plan ahead, since I expect my clutch isn't going to last forever.
Would this clutch kit be all I would need for a clutch job or do I need to buy a new flywheel?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (Beowulf)*

*OEM (BOSCH) ALTERNATOR FOR SELECT TDI MODELS: $159.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO*



_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:57 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (MJM Autohaus)*

Can I get the tranny stretch bolts from you as well?


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** (MJM Autohaus)*

is there any more info about the VR6 clutch on a MKIV TDi? I just bought one on Saturday with a dead engine, so when the replacement engine arrives, I want to have all of the parts ready to make a quick install.
Are there any mods needed to be made to the G60 flywheel in order to bolt it to the TDi crank? Do I just use stock TDi flywheel and PP bolts?
oes MJM sell all of the pieces needed to do this upgrade? TIA.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **VR6 clutch upgrades for MK3/MK4 TDI's on sale** ([email protected])*


----------



## somepunk22 (Oct 29, 2004)

Warranty on the 14# autotech flywheels?


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are the TDC marks on the G60 flywheels still used to locate TDC in the tranny peep hole?


----------



## somepunk22 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gotcha. My autotech flywheel is toast after 20-30k, but I think its been over a year since I've purchased it. I would recommend against lightweight gasser flywheel, combined with high torque diesel starter, and cold weather hard starting. Great service from MJM though.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do you have a kit with the Power clutch and a Stock weight G60 flywheel?
(the Euro Flywheel is a little light for a TDI)


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beowulf* »_I have a 1998 Jetta TDI (Mk3) with 235,000 miles on the original clutch/flywheel. I'm trying to plan ahead, since I expect my clutch isn't going to last forever.
Would this clutch kit be all I would need for a clutch job or do I need to buy a new flywheel?

You would not need a new flywheel to use the VR6 clutch, no.
You can buy the VR6 clutch kit directly on our site:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_do you have a kit with the Power clutch and a Stock weight G60 flywheel?
(the Euro Flywheel is a little light for a TDI)

Yes, we do --> http://www.mjmautohaus.com


_Modified by MJM Autohaus at 12:53 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_Yes, that kit is $599.95 with free shipping.

Where? Its not listed on your website....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_Where? Its not listed on your website....

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1539


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

Will this combo work on a mk3 tdi?
- SACHS VR6 Clutch Kit with Eurospec 14lb Single-Mass G60 Flywheel: $344.95 with free shipping! 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=401
The link says it's a great upgrade for them, but mk3 tdi isn't listed as fitting.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

nice deal here...


----------



## 1 2 punch (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

Looking in your website:
This product fits: 
1990-1993 Passat 16V 
2000-2002 Audi TT FWD 
1990-1991 Corrado G60 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta TDI 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta 2.0L 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta 1.8T
Do you have a clutch kit for mk14 nb tdi?


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

any deals on T-belt kits for the ALH engines? the link didn't work for your website.


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

Thanks for the reply. I just realized that it's been almost a year to the date that I bought the first TDi Jetta. Now I have a TDi beetle project car. After the great service from you last time, I'll gladly do business with you again!


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

i just bought your 14lbs g60 flywheel with vr6 clutch setup for my o1 beatle tdi with stage 1 chip and 215 nozzles, with this clutch setup be able to handle 130-140 hp and 220-240 ft-lbs of torque EASILY?



_Modified by giulianot at 11:25 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 2 punch* »_Looking in your website:
This product fits: 
1990-1993 Passat 16V 
2000-2002 Audi TT FWD 
1990-1991 Corrado G60 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta TDI 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta 2.0L 
1999.5-2005 Golf/Jetta 1.8T
Do you have a clutch kit for mk14 nb tdi?

Yes, all the kits in this thread will fit your Beetle TDI.

_Quote, originally posted by *wjbski* »_any deals on T-belt kits for the ALH engines? the link didn't work for your website.

Yes, in fact the complete ALH kits are on sale right now.
Check them out at http://www.mjmautohaus.com

_Quote, originally posted by *wjbski* »_Thanks for the reply. I just realized that it's been almost a year to the date that I bought the first TDi Jetta. Now I have a TDi beetle project car. After the great service from you last time, I'll gladly do business with you again!

We appreciate the support. Feel free to let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_i just bought your 14lbs g60 flywheel with vr6 clutch setup for my o1 beatle tdi with stage 1 chip and 215 nozzles, with this clutch setup be able to handle 130-140 hp and 220-240 ft-lbs of torque EASILY?


On the stock turbo, yes, you'll be fine.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

*MJM STILL HAS THE BEST PRICES ON SACHS OEM VR6 CLUTCHES - $149.95 - CLICK PIC FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent


----------



## tarpounder (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (Rodrigo18)*

I have the Sachs VR6 Power Clutch kit with the G60 22 lb SMF in my 2001 Jetta TDI and it is great. 
I've read a few reviews which say it retains the stock clutch "feel" and I must dissagree with that. It is noticeably smoother with a shorter throw and faster transfer of power. My mechanic described it as "silky" and he is right.
Anyone who purchases one of these won't be dissappointed. It's worth the price.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** (tarpounder)*

All IMs have been responded to.


----------



## Ironman24 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: **SALE on VR6 Clutch & G60 Flywheel Kits - OEM|SACHS|Autotech|SPEC** ([email protected])*

Are the clutch and flywheel kits still on sale?


----------



## ninedee_golf_tdi (Jul 4, 2003)

I can't stand the chatter I hear in my customer's cars. Do you folks have a dmf for a tdi ?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (ninedee_golf_tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ironman24* »_Are the clutch and flywheel kits still on sale?

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *ninedee_golf_tdi* »_I can't stand the chatter I hear in my customer's cars. Do you folks have a dmf for a tdi ?

We certainly do.


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

What clutch/FW combo is best for ALH Golf TDI?
Least noise, light flywheel, holds +300tq and very street and foot friendly???


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*

I never liked these guys! Never any help!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_What clutch/FW combo is best for ALH Golf TDI?
Least noise, light flywheel, holds +300tq and very street and foot friendly???


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_I never liked these guys! Never any help!

Sorry, but we do not check the forums each and every day (more like a few times per week). If you have a question that requires an immediate answer, asking on a discussion forum is always going to yield a longer response time than an email or phone call to us. To answer your question, the SPEC Stage I VR6 kit with 14 pound flywheel (since you asked for a lightweight FW) is what we'd recommend. It's very pedal-friendly and feels very close to stock. Those kits are currently on sale right now, too.


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_I never liked these guys! Never any help!

Maybe its just you I have always received excellent parts and service from them. I will not hesitate to order again.
One time I was sent the wrong parts and Kelly fixed me up real quick. 
Do you guys carry sbc clutches?


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_What clutch/FW combo is best for ALH Golf TDI?
Least noise, light flywheel, holds +300tq and very street and foot friendly???

If you dont want alot of chatter noise you need to stay with a 22lb flywheel.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

vw tdi guy said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_I never liked these guys! Never any help!
> 
> Maybe its just you I have always received excellent parts and service from them. I will not hesitate to order again.
> One time I was sent the wrong parts and Kelly fixed me up real quick.
> Do you guys carry sbc clutches?


 We do not stock SB Clutches right now, but getting you one wouldn't be a problem. We may start stocking them (like we do the SACHS and SPEC kits) real soon, though.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*OEM (BOSCH) GLOW PLUGS, SET OF 4 - $54.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*


----------

